# Hi there I am a new 2ww!!



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello to you all.

I had my embryo's implanted on Friday and have been busily scrutinising every little twing etc that I have felt. But I have just read the frequently asked questions and it made me feel a whole lot better.

I do have lower abdominal cramps but wasn't sure if this was my imagination or if it were the lovely embryo's implanting into the lining of the womb ... still not sure but a bit more relaxed about waiting to find out.

I have been told not to do a test until day 16 which seems forever away!!!! Have taken this first week off work to put my feet up and chill out but it is so much harder than I thought.

The drugs are making me tired though so it is nice to be able to go to sleep at 3 in the afternoon and not have to battle until 6 when I get in from work.

I am 40 and had donor eggs and sperm which was a bit of a thing to come to terms with initially but now I feel as anyone else does who is trying to be pregnant. I always thought I had the time to meet someone and to have my own but it didn't work out that way.

I am really positive that this will work .... keeping everything crossed for everyone in similar situations.

Sam


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Sam hello and welcome to the 2ww! You should pop into the 2ww with tx (treatment) room for lots of moral support and so you can hear how others are getting on and have a good old rant when the madness really kicks in!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100884.0

WOW! 16 days is going to seem like an eternity but try hard to resist the urge to test early. Loads of people get all sorts of aches and pains, some get none at all, it would be so much easier if there was just one set of symptoms to look out for but there aren't which is poo isn't it?!

I really hope it goes quickly for you and gives you a wonderful positive at the end!

Keep up the PMA* - it's the best way to be!

Good luck, B xx

* positive mental attitude!! Yey!


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi B

Thanks very much for the PMA - I am feeling quite positive today but reading some of the messages I know how quickly that can change.

I hope you are ok - where are you in your treatment?

Sending you lots of  

Thanks

Sam xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi sam .

The 2WW is a killer isnt it ,  and like you i have been given 16 days before i test .

ET was on sat 30th june and test day 16th July ! 

I have gone back to work to occupy my mind otherwise I could go mad ...

This is my first ICSI attempt and like most others on here i am getting all sorts of twitches and twinges and at the moment very sore boobs  

However stay positive , and try to keep your mind occupied , i know it seems hard, but it may be worth it in the end , wishing you best of luck x


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Sam
yes I am on the dreaded 2WW too and it sucks! I had major cramps for 3 days last week but nothing at all this week and I feel sooooo not pregnant. I'll be amazed if I get a BFP as my two embies were both 5 cell rather than 8 cell ideal so am not hugely hopeful anyway. good luck to you though and keep positive!

Missy
I can't believe it - you are on the same timescale exactly as me. I had ET for IVF #2 on Sat 30 July and have my test date on Monday 16th. Are you going to test over the weekend and how do you feel at the moment. I am nervous but at work so have plenty to concentrate on! I didn't test last time but think I will this time just to get it over and done with.

Rachel


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Rachel , 
Well my AF ? ( not sure if thats right ! ) ( period ) was due yesterday , and not arrived , have had twinges and pains .
had my pregnyl on 26th 10000 so i think this should have left my body now .

I am proabably going to test early especially if my AF doesnt arrive ! 
I too am at work , but this has still drove me crazy as this is my first attempt and obviously dont know what to expect ..
How do you feel - any different from first time round


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

HI
I feel no different from last time around although probably more nervous. DH thinks we're only going to give IVF two tries but I would happily carry on so I am nervous of that discussion as I am about the result - which is daft I know!!! I so don't want this to be the end of the road for us. I think I would give it 4 tries and then see where we got to - I know of soooo many people who have got pg after the 3rd or 4th go that I can't stop here.
We might be very lucky and get our BFP this time but somehow I don't think so (BTW, I am a very positive person and have a positive mental attitude about this whole journey but I don't want to set myself up for major upset either)  
Rachel


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Rachel

Keep your chin up you try and stay positive.....

Thanks
Lisa1


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks so much Lisa - I suppose you never know ..............!!


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Rachel , we still have four days to go , you never know what might happen has your AF arrived yet  ? 

Lisa x


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi missy

no AF yet. I was told it wouldn't come unless I stopped taking the gestone and I'm still injecting that until I go for test results on Monday - although last year I did have a slight show the day before test day even with still taking the gestone.

I feel a bit all over the place today - not sure what my body is doing. Feel emotional and a bit unbalanced! Not helped by the fact I'm in the office all on my own with no-one to talk to or distract me. Off to see a friend for a cuppa at lunchtime so that will help I'm sure.

Rachel


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Rachel , if it is any help , i feel the Same emotionally , list night i cried buckets like i do when i am on .. I have had no implantation bleeding or anything so i am worried about that, however it aint over yet so we have to try and remain   

make sure you get out the office for a break ! 
Lisa xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Lisa
try not to cry. think of it just like any other month where you might or might not be pregnant. I know it's hard but do try to be positive.
I really hope that this is it for you.
Rachel


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi there

MissyH - Thanks for the support. I will keep everything crossed for you. I hope you get a BFP.    I have been crying too - I watched the Nicky Campbell programme on BBC1 last night and was in bits!!!! Madness is certainly setting in!

RachelV - Thank you too. I know what you mean about feeling not pregnant, I am not sure how I feel, yesterday I felt positive that I maybe pregnant and today I am a lot less bloated and my cramps are not as bad. Not sure what to think really. I can only afford one go and so this is it for me if it is not positive. I will go down the adoption route I think. Keep smiling and surround yourself with love and friendship.   

Lots of  to everyone

Sam xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Lisa sorry I missed you off the list - keep your chin up and try to think about positive things.   

Sam xxx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

to you Sam


----------



## KMN (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All

I am also on my 2WW (for the 2nd time!) and due to test on 18 July (we had 2 Grade 1's put back and 4 cell stage) - AF due on 16 July.  Like everyone else got the sore boobs, mind you have had that for most of the treatment - and now doing the gestone injections every day - oh what fun - bum now feels like a pin cushion!!  Also getting twinges today - but I am just hoping its my mind playing tricks on me as I know at the back of my mind that AF is due on Monday.

This will be the last go for us - we decided right at the beginning how many times we would go for it - and now all the savings have gone.  I expect there will be tears and I will have to learn to live with it - but my DH has already said we should look into adoption if we are not blessed with our own - but expect will have to see how I how after all this!

First time round I had 2 WW off and spent it at home and drove myself mad, especially as I got right up to day 13 before AF arrived.  This time I decided to go to work so that at least I wasn't totally focused on it all the time - and work have been very understanding about it as they agreed to me doing short days for 2 weeks - so I leave at 2:00 pm and get home about 3:15 pm so not exhausting myself on the travelling.

Best wishes to all

Karen


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Karen
I really do wish you all the luck in the world this time round. You deserve it to be your turn.
Rachel


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello girls, mind if I join you?

I am on my 2ww this is my first time for IVF. I been totally calm right up until today and now am getting v nervous and worried. not that there is anything I can do. I have no twinges or sore (*)(*) although I wished i had as I would feel like my body was doing something. I test on the 19th which is next thursady.

How do you work out when af is due?

mitch
xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

wishing you lots of luck Mitch


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning to everyone

Hi Karen - I hope you are doing ok, you are doing things to take care of yourself and so that is really good. I kinda wish I had gone to work to keep my mind occupied but I have enjoyed being at home too. It has been good to sleep in the afternoon when I really need it. Good luck for your test.  

Rachel V -  and   to you

Mitch - This is my first time on IVF too. I have read lots of messages where people have had no symptons at all and still got  so don't worry. I am not sure how to work out when your AF is. I have written down the dates of mine and so just added 28 days on to the last one and this is my guess!!! Not very scientific. Good luck for your test.  

Lots of love and  to all

Sam xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Morning or afternoon now sam ..

Hi to Karen and Mitch , wishing you the best of luck xxxxxxxx   .


Rachel How are you today ? with three days to go i feel like crapping myself ! especially after being naghty and testing early .


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

hi Missy

Feel rubbish today. Very periody feelings so I think my body will let me know the resut before I get to test, which I was planning for Sunday. Don't think I'll get there. Also feel like bursting into tears (did this morning in fact).

Did you say you have tested? what was the result?

Rachel x


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Dont give up rachel , i tested this morning and it was a really good line , and i am still getting what i would say is my normal period pains and the sore (.)(.)s have stopped also so very strange !! 

Lisa x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi girls

Rachel don't give up. one of the girls that I know tested and got a bfn 2 days early is now pg with twins.
I too have had a good cry today and feel like my af is here any moment. The only thing I am getting at the mom is sorish (*)(*). keep positive.

Lisa was that a line for pg, if so then it doesn't lie it only lies about bfn's at this stage. a bfp will be a bfp. so I hope it is a bfp   

Karen how you doing. I hope work is taxing your brain enough. I am going on holiday tomorrow so will not be on the comp. this is so nerve wrecking isn't it. good luck.

Sam. I will try and calculate like you have and see what I come up with. fingers crossed for you pet and here hoping to a bright future.    

mitch
xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Lisa

That's excellent - a good line is all you need. Congratulations!!

Mitch - have a good holiday and hope it's BFP.

Sam - hope you are OK and keeping positive.

you know reading these posts on this site does help as it makes you realise that despite the fact I feel just like AF is about to strike at any moment, that's not necessarily a definite BFN!! Cheers me up.

take care everyone
Rachel x


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

Just to let you all know I did my test this morning and got a    

Absolutely gutted..... I havent even had my period as yet, so it does not feel final to me.  DH absolutely gutted and I feel I have to stay strong for him and my son who is 4yrs old.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning everyone

I think it must be the time for crying as I have been at it all morning. Feel really down today and not at all like I will be pregers. I really hoped it would be ok. Will keep my chin up as I have ages to go yet but .....

Lisa1 - I am so sorry to hear your news. Maybe it will all be ok as you haven't had AF yet. Sending you a big 

Rachel - thanks - how are you?   Good luck for sunday 

Mitch - I looked again at my calculations last night and they were all over the place so now have no idea how to work it out - sorry!!! Hope you have a great holiday and fingers crossed for you too.  Sore (*) (*) are supposed to be good aren't they?

MissyH - how are you? Hope all is going well and good luck for your test too.  

Lots of love to everyone

sam xxx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam when is your test day , chin up girl . xx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                  I'm on my second 2ww wait and i think it's ten times worse waiting again. Last time was obviously negative, i got food poisoning and i'm hoping that was the cause, it's maybe false hope but i'll stick with it for now.   
  I find it so hard to carry on with normal life, u know ur carrying embryos because u saw them being put back then ur in the dark for 2wks. I think i'd rather have  my finger nails pulled out


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Morning

I am feeling slightly better this morning - had a really good crying session yesterday and frightened my best friend as she thought the AF had arrived!!!! Feeling a bit more positve and trying hard to just concentrate on getting through the next week. Still not got sore (*) (*) and feel crampy again!!! Have be feeling a bit sick but I think that is just nerves about what is going on and what could happen.

MissyH - my test is on 22nd so a week today I will know!!!!

Thanks to all of you for your lovely support.  

Sam xxx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi there
I did a test yesterday morning and also got a BFN. Had a show too on Saturday so I knew it would be negative. Went off to the hosp this morning for it to be ocnfirmed. 
Felt down on Saturday but had a good talk with DH which was very helpful re plan going forward. Lots of distractions yesterday and we are off to my DSD graduation tomorrow so that's a nice trip away for a couple of days too which helps.
Follow up with consultant is in early Sept and we have quite a lot to talk through with her so jsut focussing on that now.
GOod luck to everyone else.
love Rachel xx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi rachel , 
Sorry to hear that , keep smiling xx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Rachel

Sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of  and 

Take care

Sam xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am having a really wierd time at the moment - last week I wanted the 16 days to go past really quickly so that I could do my test and this week I think I never want Sunday to come!!!!! Time also seems to have speeded up without me noticing and now it is nearly here ...

Lots of love

Sam xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

keeping fingers crossed for you Sam
Rachel x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Rachel, how are you?

Love

Sam xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

I am OK thanks Sam. The disappointment from last weekend is alive but not overwhelming so looking forward now and hoping that another "go" will be the lucky one!

How's things with you Sam? when are you testing - this weekend? Are you going to do a home test before your appointment at the clinic? Hope you are staying positive.

love Rachel x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Rachel

I was so sorry to hear your news. I am sending you lots of   and hoping that the next go for you is THE ONE!!

I am ok - I was feeling like my AF was coming yesterday and still feel a bit like it today. I feel very emotional and have been crying on my best friend who is called Rachel!!! I am really trying to stay positive but it is hard.

My test is on Sunday and I got some tests yesterday but I think I am going to be too scared to use them until Sunday, unless something happens in between. It will be a home test and I know if it is  I won't beleive it!!!!

Thanks for the message - it cheered me up

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi girls real quick from me as I have borrowed the lptop from a neighbour I am on hols. I got a bfp this morning.

mitch

hope you are all doing o.k

sorry to hear your news rachel.  

mitch¨
x


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MITCH!! great news
Rachel x


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Mitch that is great news        

love Sam xx


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Big Congrats honneybee 

brilliant news. xxx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi just wanted to let you know that I did a sneeky early test today and it was  don't really beleive it!!!! Will keep you updated ....

Lots of love

Sam xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Wahooo sam way to go   thats brill news so pleased for you. roll on the next 8 months.

     

 congratulations

        

mitch
xx


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Mitch

Did another test today and it was still positive so I think it must be real!!! Still in shock though.

Take care

Love

Sam xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

sam
I have only done two tests but resign to it you are a pg lady  I am so chuffed that its worked for you now book to see that dr!

Rachel good to see you are keeping strong although that is no consolation. do you have a review date yet? I hope the next time is your turn, thinking of you and dh.

lisa hope you are doing o.k and you andyour partner are a comfort to each other .

  iI am booking in with dr tomorrow to see if I can arrange an early scan. just to make sure everything is in the right place, as I had an ectopic at 10 weeks and it was life threatening, I don't want to go thru that again.

mitch
xx


----------



## RachelV (Jul 11, 2007)

wonderful news Sam - congratulations and a happy healthy 8 months ahead!!
Rachel xx


----------



## missyH (Mar 10, 2007)

Well done SAM YIPEEEE

                   


Good luck sam for the next 8 and a bit months enjoy your pregancy , you will have to come and join us now on the bun in the oven - trinmester- 1st scan waiting list thread , so you can chat whilst you are waiting for you scan .

    stay   
love lisa


----------



## samlamb (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say thank you all so much for all of your support over the past few weeks.

I will now be moving over to wait for my scan - 2 weeks more waiting.

Good luck to everyone and once again a huge thank you from me.

Love

Sam xxx


----------

